# Autotrail Miami electrical problem with step



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

My step works well eledtrically using switch and retracts when engine starts but buzzer doesn't sound, what has gone wrong ?
GEOMAR


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Check the feed and earth for the buzzer, if they're OK wire it direct to a battery, if it has a relay check that too, and all the wiring.


----------

